
A16Z: The Talent X Opportunity Fund - tosh
https://a16z.com/2020/06/03/talent-x-opportunity/
======
Traster
These were the guys running that pump and dump crypto scheme right? Well it's
good to know they're socially responsible shysters.

I appreciate they're doing something positive, but I've got to feel a lot of
skepticism when companies are like "Oh yeah, we've been working on this for 6
months".

~~~
rvz
> "Oh yeah, we've been working on this for 6 months"

Very skeptical and suspicious about this line. It sounds like as if they were
waiting to react to another appalling racist act, despite previous events
happening to black communities for years around this to launch this "fund" in
exchange for equity and "support".

While this is a positive act from a16z, but after reading that line, the whole
post now feels 'manufactured for the event' to specifically attract black
founders. I'd say no thanks and no deal.

~~~
jjeaff
It could be a PR stunt, but it says in the article that all the funds remain
in the fund to invest in future businesses. And that they are basically
managing the fund for a non-profit. So I don't think they stand to directly
earn money from the fund.

